# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Eurofast I [Ulstein Turbiner]

## Apostolos

Ίσως το ομορφότερο καταμαράν που εκτελέι το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Υδρα - Σπέτσες - Πορτο Χελι...
Με τεράστια παράθυρα που προσφέρουν μεγάλη θέα!
Ξέρει κανένας προηγούμενο όνομα και καταγωγή?
eurofast i.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Eιναι αρκετα μαζεμενο, και μια δικη μου φωτο απο 20/4/2008

----------


## MYTILENE

Όντως πολύ όμορφο και καλοτάξιδο στο ένα και μοναδικό ταξίδι που έκανα με αυτό από Σπέτσες!!Ωραίες φώτο παιδιά

----------


## Leo

Αλλάζει χέρια το πλοίο? Από το EUROSEAS λείπει το Ε και σήμερα δνε έκανε δρομολόγια.... Κάτι τρέχει άραγε? Είχα διβάσει στο ΣΑΣ ότι είχε ζητήσει αποδρολόγηση? Θυμάμαι καλα?

P1060190.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Αλλάζει χέρια το πλοίο? Από το EUROSEAS λείπει το Ε και σήμερα δνε έκανε δρομολόγια.... Κάτι τρέχει άραγε? Είχα διβάσει στο ΣΑΣ ότι είχε ζητήσει αποδρολόγηση? Θυμάμαι καλα?
> 
> P1060190.jpg


Φοβερή παρατηρητηκότητα leo. Εγώ δεν άκουσα τίποτα. Είναι ακόμα Πειραιά και μακάρι να μείνει... :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Γεια σας,

στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα, γίνεται αναφορά στο Eurofast I:

http://www.emiliaromagnalines.it/tra...escrizionenave

Τα νέα του δρομολόγια είναι από Ravenna και Rimini για Κροατία, νοικιασμένο από την Emilia Romagna Lines.

Άμα καταλαβαίνω σωστά, τα δρομολόγια αρχίζουνε τον Ιούνιο. Υποθέτω, για αυτό είναι το πλοίο ακόμα στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Leo

Την λύση στο μυστήριο την έδωσε με το πειστήριο ο φίλος Appia_1978.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Οπότε μας αφήνει... κρίμα πάντως. :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οπότε μας αφήνει... *κρίμα πάντως*.


Περί ορέξεως..... κλπ, κλπ, κλπ. Και κάθε άποψη *σεβαστή*.

Προσωπική μου άποψη πάντως είναι ότι για τέτοιου είδους ...βαπόρια  :Razz: , δεν γίνεται και τόοοοοοοσο αισθητή η όποια παρουσία ή ...απουσία τους.  :Wink:  

''Παν μέτρον άριστον'' φίλε μου cpt. mimis. !!!  :Smile:

----------

